# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Philly area SBHers - anyone interested in a get-together?

## patchdad

Hi folks,
Anyone interested in sharing some SBH love in the Philly area? Maybe a dinner downtown, or burbs, depending on interest?
Let me know if we can get some people together, with some available weekend dates, and I'll make a reservation.

----------


## andynap

I’ll go anywhere with you Margie. Just tell me when and where

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Sounds like a good idea...we're available after March 24th.

----------


## mulls01

Beth and I are in Center City Philadelphia and would be interested in potentially joining a group for dinner.  After March 24th would work best for us as well.  

-Greg

----------


## Jeanette

If I am visiting my family in the Philly area, I would be happy to attend. 

This post made me smile. I remember somebody instantly flagging me as a native Philadelphian  because I said Center City and not downtown.

----------


## shihadehs

Born and raised we still say Center City...and wooder for water....

----------


## Jeanette

That's because it is pronounced wooder.  :Big Grin:  I still love the SNL skit with Tina Fey as cousin Karen from Philly saying "wooder" for her Bronx cousins.

----------


## andynap

Hey Ellen- when will you be in town?

----------


## elgreaux

> Hey Ellen- when will you be in town?



Not until late May, arrive on the 23rd...seeing Billy Joel on the 24th, but after that, let's do a May gathering....!

----------


## patchdad

Ellen, maybe we can catch up on Long Island after Billy Joel, probably out there Memorial Day weekend? Sadly, we won't be in Philly that weekend (5/24) or the next (5/31).
If other folks are interested in something earlier, maybe the weekend or 4/12, 13, 14? Or later 4/26, 27, 28?
Seems like Center City works??

----------


## andynap

Anytime for me works

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen, maybe we can catch up on Long Island after Billy Joel, probably out there Memorial Day weekend? Sadly, we won't be in Philly that weekend (5/24) or the next (5/31).
> If other folks are interested in something earlier, maybe the weekend or 4/12, 13, 14? Or later 4/26, 27, 28?
> Seems like Center City works??



Hi,
I don't think I'll make it out to Long Island on memorial day weekend, maybe the next one.. we can stay in touch on that...
thanks, Ellen

----------


## stbartslover

Put us in as a maybe.
Had a great time with Philly friends last time

----------


## andynap

> Put us in as a maybe.
> Had a great time with Philly friends last time



Hey  Jeff hope you and your wife  can make it.

----------


## stbartshopper

Wish we had enough people in Indianapolis for an SBH gathering! Enjoy!

----------


## noel

I am in for Philly anytime.
Happy to come up from DC.
Tim

----------

